# Έχει σκαλοπάτια η Κόλαση; ... Ένα παιχνίδι με δεκατρείς ερωτήσεις (όχι για παιδιά)



## Earion (Jan 15, 2014)

Όχι για παιδιά και όχι για κάθε στιγμή της μέρας. 

Αν είστε στον πρώτο καφέ, αν μόλις ξυπνήσατε από ωραίον ύπνο, αφήστε το για άλλη ώρα.

Καλύτερα βραδάκι. Μετά τη ζάλη της μέρας. 

Λίγο μετά τις ειδήσεις των εννιά.








Αλλά πάλι, ποτέ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πότε θα έρθει ... 

Μπορεί να μην είσαι προετοιμασμένος.

Να είσαι αλλού. 

Όπως συνέβη με τους περισσότερους. 

Απροειδοποίητα.










Αρχίζουμε λοιπόν.


Δεκατρείς ερωτήσεις.


Στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2014)

Δέκατη τρίτη ερώτηση δεν υπάρχει.


Από το βιβλίο του Καναδού Yann Martel, _Βεατρίκη και Βιργίλιος_ (_Beatrice and Virgil_). Knopf, 2010.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2014)

Ωραίο! Υπάρχει τρόπος να το έχουμε σε κάποια μορφή που μεταφέρεται;


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2014)

Ειδικά εσένα, Αζιμούθιε, θα σου πρότεινα να το μεταφράσουμε.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2014)

Μέσα! Έκλεισε! Αλλά θα μου το στείλεις και σε αρχείο, πλιζζζζζζζζ; :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2014)

Earion said:


> Δεκατρείς ερωτήσεις.


Και;


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2014)

Έκανα το λάθος και το διάβασα καθώς έπινα τον πρώτο καφέ. Οι περισσότερες, αν όχι όλες, είναι ερωτήσεις που δεν σκεφτόμαστε καν να κάνουμε στον εαυτό μας. Εδώ αποφεύγουμε ακόμα και τις βασανιστικές ερωτήσεις της βασανιστικής καθημερινότητας και πραγματικότητας. Αυτές ελπίζω να τις έχω ξεχάσει μέχρι τον επόμενο καφέ. Άλλωστε, μόνο έτσι ασχολείσαι με το κόμμα που ξέχασε ο άλλος και αφήνουμε τα κόμματα να δουλεύουν για την ευτυχία μας.


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2014)

Yann Martel. _Beatrice and Virgil_.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 15, 2014)

Θενκς ε λοτ! :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2014)

Εγώ το διάβασα το πρωί, πρωί πρωί, και δεν μου χάλασε τη διάθεση. Μήπως αυτό λέει ότι είμαι αναίσθητη;
Επίσης ήξερα τις απαντήσεις που θα έδινα γιατί όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα τα έχουμε συναντήσει στη λογοτεχνία, το σινεμά και αλλού και λίγο πολύ τα έχουμε σκεφτεί (εκτός αν διαβάζουμε ψάχνοντας να υπογραμμίσουμε φαντεζί λέξεις και προτάσεις, που έχω διαπιστώσει ότι κάνει πολύς κόσμος). 
Το 11 το αντιμετώπισε η Σερβοβόσνια σύζυγος ενός φίλου μου και το είχαμε συζητήσει εκτενέστατα τότε. 
Το 12 δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον τίτλο του έργου, αλλα είναι κεντρική ιδέα σε κάποιο διήγημα επιστημονικής φαντασίας που πολύ με είχε προβληματήσει όταν περασα τη φάση της επιστημονικής φαντασίας.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2014)

Ίσως η φαντασία μου είναι κοινότοπη και πεζή, αλλά το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν Εβραίοι και ναζιστικά στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης.

Το βιβλίο δεν το ήξερα καν. Θα επανορθώσω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 15, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ίσως η φαντασία μου είναι κοινότοπη και πεζή, αλλά το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν Εβραίοι και ναζιστικά στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης.



Κι εμένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ το διάβασα το πρωί, πρωί πρωί, και δεν μου χάλασε τη διάθεση. Μήπως αυτό λέει ότι είμαι αναίσθητη;
> Επίσης ήξερα τις απαντήσεις που θα έδινα γιατί όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα τα έχουμε συναντήσει στη λογοτεχνία, το σινεμά και αλλού και λίγο πολύ τα έχουμε σκεφτεί (εκτός αν διαβάζουμε ψάχνοντας να υπογραμμίσουμε φαντεζί λέξεις και προτάσεις, που έχω διαπιστώσει ότι κάνει πολύς κόσμος).
> Το 11 το αντιμετώπισε η Σερβοβόσνια σύζυγος ενός φίλου μου και το είχαμε συζητήσει εκτενέστατα τότε.
> Το 12 δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον τίτλο του έργου, αλλα είναι κεντρική ιδέα σε κάποιο διήγημα επιστημονικής φαντασίας που πολύ με είχε προβληματήσει όταν περασα τη φάση της επιστημονικής φαντασίας.



Ακριβώς ίδια αντίδραση είχα κι εγώ. Δεν μου χάλασαν την διάθεση οι ερωτήσεις και ήξερα όλες τις απαντήσεις που θα έδινα. Η μόνη απάντηση για την οποία είχα θέμα ήταν αυτό με την νεκρή κόρη (έβδομη ερώτηση). Η απάντησή μου είναι "ναι", αλλά μπορεί να ήταν διαφορετική αν είχα κόρη.



bernardina said:


> Ίσως η φαντασία μου είναι κοινότοπη και πεζή, αλλά το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν Εβραίοι και ναζιστικά στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης.
> 
> Το βιβλίο δεν το ήξερα καν. Θα επανορθώσω.



Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα της φαντασίας σου, οι περισσότεροι πιστεύω αυτό σκεφτήκαμε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2014)

E, ναι, γι'αυτό το λόγο είχαμε τις απαντήσεις λίγο πολύ έτοιμες.


----------

